# Finding a route through Switzerland.



## 105471 (Jun 27, 2007)

We are going to embark on our first trip to Europe in the summer and want to get to Croatia via Switzerland on the way out and Italy on the way back (we are travelling from the UK). We own an old 1974 VW Camper and need to avoid big hills. Has anyone done the route? Is it possible and can any one suggest any places to avoid for an old girl with old brakes??? Many thanks.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Cake and welcome,

I’m sure someone will have the info you require but I thought I would help bring this to their attention by saying hello and welcome  

Your first trip to Europe ( not doing things by half are you  ) “Croatia via Switzerland on the way out and Italy on the way back”  

Have a great time.

MHS…Rob


----------



## 105471 (Jun 27, 2007)

Not sure how this forum thing works as I've not done one before, so I hope this is going to the right place - but many thanks for your reply -
Kate.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Kate, and welcome.

Sounds like a bit of an adventure you've set yourselves. I'm going to move this question into the "Continental Touring" section - you may get some better responses there.

If you subscribe to the forum, you can then use the PM (Private Message) facility, and we can give you some names of specific people to ask about this type of journey. I think whichever way you go, there's those nasty Alp things that separate Italy form just about anywhere else.

We're heading to Italy this summer, and we asked an experienced traveller for the 'least scary' route in.

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kate,

Don’t worry, your doing fine  you have posted in newcomers and that is what the section is for, newcomers to ask whatever questions they want.

I think a lot of the Euro experienced travellers may be away in their motor homes so we may struggle to get the info required, but we can keep trying :wink: 

Second thoughts! I will move this thread to Continental Touring Info because some may notice it better there…

I will say though, that your request for a route avoiding big hills etc may set a bit of a challenge, perhaps that's why there's no other replies! they are all busy working it all out for you  

MHS…Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

> I'm going to move this question into the "Continental Touring" section - you may get some better responses there.


Great minds Gerald 

MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Great minds Gerald


 :wink: :lol: :lol:

Gerald


----------



## 105471 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thank you both. I will have a go at subscribing next. Perhaps we've taken on a bit much but it will be fun trying (I hope!)
Kate.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Switzerland*

Hi

Whichever way you go you will find some hills.

One route - and I use this for the motorhome and trailer is....

From France - Mulhouse/Basle, Lucerne, Gotthard Road Tunnel, Lugano, Chiasso and then follow signs for Milan. You would need a motorway toll sticker that can be bought at the border and will cost you 30 euros (about £20) and is valid for a year.

The above route is all motorway and so whilst there are hills, they are not severe.

If you do become a subscriber - and I strongly recommend it - you can search for links etc and under my user name is a toll free route to Italy.

That alone will save more than your tenner in subs! LOL

Russell


----------



## 105471 (Jun 27, 2007)

Many thanks for taking the time to post that info - I have copied the place names and now it's time to get the map out again -
Yours, Kate.


----------

